# Clamping Techniques



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just ran across this. Looks like it would be a great timesaver for some of the things I do. However, the price of those clamps precludes buying any. So for now at least I'm pretty much sticking with my tried and true method of holding my piece to be routed in place with nails. Ah well. Woodworkers Journal : Clamping Techniques : Five Practical Applications for Toggle Clamps
However, it does give me thoughts of a new use for cam clamps. Will have to think on that, but may be able to come up with something out of just scrap wood. I made some nice cam clamps out of plywood, no reason I can't make some for a different use.
:fie:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Theo, HF offers toggle clamps that are a useful size on most jigs for $6? each.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I get my togglers from harbor freight I also purchase longer spindles from grainger
Toggle - Harbor Freight Tools clamp
DE-STA-CO Flat Tip Spindle, 1/4-20, 0.63, 2.13 - Toggle Clamp Spindle Assemblies - 3CWY7|215208 - Grainger Industrial Supply

I use them everywhere. Here is a clamping table I made and use toggle clamps on
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/33770-clamping-table.html


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Just ran across this. Looks like it would be a great timesaver for some of the things I do. However, the price of those clamps precludes buying any. So for now at least I'm pretty much sticking with my tried and true method of holding my piece to be routed in place with nails. Ah well. Woodworkers Journal : Clamping Techniques : Five Practical Applications for Toggle Clamps
> However, it does give me thoughts of a new use for cam clamps. Will have to think on that, but may be able to come up with something out of just scrap wood. I made some nice cam clamps out of plywood, no reason I can't make some for a different use.
> :fie:




Hi Theo - quite possibly the most used jig/fixture I have made since I joined this forum is a cam board. Very handy for a lot of applications. Try a search, I'm sure there are a lot of threads on it. 
These are great when doing surface or edge work with hand held mode. You can raise the stock off the board by using thinner cams, stacked and rotate the bottom cam under the workpiece to raise it off the board.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Just ran across this. Looks like it would be a great timesaver for some of the things I do. However, the price of those clamps precludes buying any. So for now at least I'm pretty much sticking with my tried and true method of holding my piece to be routed in place with nails. Ah well. Woodworkers Journal : Clamping Techniques : Five Practical Applications for Toggle Clamps
> However, it does give me thoughts of a new use for cam clamps. Will have to think on that, but may be able to come up with something out of just scrap wood. I made some nice cam clamps out of plywood, no reason I can't make some for a different use.
> :fie:


i got some at harbor freight and they were not very expensive at all


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Looks like HF is a way to go. But even at $6 a pop, I would need seven of them just for my chess set, six for the various pieces, and one for the base. That's $42, less tax and gas money, for just that project. Adds up fast. Plus a new router bit. :help:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes it will add up fast theo, but then you will have new toys for later projects


----------

